# Réparer une carte mère ?



## Fil60 (30 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Suis à la recherche d'une solution pour réparer la carte mère de mon Mac Mini Server 2012.
En remplaçant l'un des disques durs par un SSD,  opération que  j'avais déjà effectuée à plusieurs reprises, j'ai  malencontreusement,  cette fois, arraché le petit contacteur du capteur  infra-rouge qui se  trouve sur la carte mère. Résultat : capteur HS,  donc plus de  possibilité de faire fonctionner la télécommande avec le  Mac et plus de  voyant lumineux blanc signalant que l'ordinateur est  éteint, allumé ou  en veille.
Pour le reste, l'ordinateur marche parfaitement mais cela m'ennuie qu'il ne soit pas à 100 % fonctionnel.
Que  peut-on faire ? Est-il possible de faire une micro-soudure de  manière à  restaurer le contact électrique tel qu'il était à l'origine  et, ainsi,  les fonctionnalités manquantes ?
Ouvert à toute suggestion et si quelqu'un connaît un bon technicien  capable d'intervenir sur une carte mère sans aggraver la situation, je  suis preneur !


----------



## VeryBigBro (30 Mai 2013)

Envoie des photos des dégats et on pourra t'en dire plus


----------



## Dante059 (30 Mai 2013)

Ca a été au moins soudé une fois, ça doit pouvoir se re-souder 

Après tout dépend de comment ça a été arraché, et de la taille de la soudure...


----------



## Fil60 (30 Mai 2013)

C'est bien ce que je pense aussi ! Reste juste à trouver quelqu'un capable de faire ce travail...
Pas de photos - j'ai la flemme de redémonter le Mac - mais néanmoins un lien menant au site MacRumors  permet de visualiser ce qui a été arraché : le contacteur du capteur infra-rouge soudé à la carte mère est parti avec le contact câblé et s'est détaché de la carte mère.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1322255


----------



## Nova-Quantum (12 Juillet 2013)

Autre solution moins belle si la réparation est impossible : récupérer un capteur infrarouge d'un iMac ou Macbook pro (idéalement les iMac blanc ou les Macbook pro < 2008 dont les fils ont des couleurs) et l'utiliser en usb sur le Mac Mini. Ca sera moins propre mais au moins tu aura un capteur fonctionnel !


----------

